# Aliens among us!!!



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Using the new Aquatic Plant Central skin, I checked quick links---Whos online and discovered that there are three Yahoo Slurp Spiders roaming APC. eeeeeyeww! Before they get me, I am trying to alert the world to the presence of Slurp Spiders among us. Take precautions while you can! I think I hear one coming---gotta go!


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Let's catch some and put them in the water. May be, they eat algea.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

ok, what the heck is a slurp spider?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

OK, I'll bite,


> what the heck is a slurp spider?


Me too.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

From Yahoo!s help pages...



> Yahoo! Slurp is Yahoo!'s web-indexing robot. The Yahoo! Slurp crawler collects documents from the Web to build a searchable index for search services using the Yahoo! search engine. These documents are discovered and crawled because other web pages contain links directing to these documents.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

In english? Does that mean there are computers running programmed to constantly search the internet, following links from other search engines and directing links to new information back to Yahoo's search engine function?

Is that how search engines find all the stuff we type in so fast?

Actually, how the hell do search engines work?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Alice has friends...... :shock: *runs and hides*


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Dennis,

That's right. Search engines use programs called spiders that roam the "web" (hence the spider reference). They index pages to add to their search engines.

At any point in time, popular forums will likely have several spiders on them.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

"The Sheem Spider!" Laes Yango said, "A unique item, Captain Aron. The Sheem Robots were modeled after living animals of various worlds, and the Spider is considered to have been the most perfect creation of them all. This is the last specimen still in existence..............."


"Perhaps you don't fully understand the nature of my pet," he told the captain. "It's been in my posession for fifteen years. It killed over eighty of my men while we were taking the ship it guarded, and would have klled me if I had not cut one of the devices that controlled it from the hand of the lordling whose property it had been. It knew then who its new master was. It's a killing machine, sir! It was made to be one. The Sheem Assassin. Your hand weapons can't harm it. And it has long since learned to obey my voice as well as its guiding instruments....." 


Taken from The Witches of Karres, 1966, by James H. Schmitz.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Sounds like a fun book, I'll have to look it up.

Too be honest, I have always felt the spider has evolved rather efficiently. Seems to me if somethign envolkes feelings of feel or discomfort in a large percentage of the populous, usually there is a pretty intelligent preternatural reasoning behind it.....


----------

